# Best Full Spectrum LED



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

Im in the middle of my new build and am trying to decide on an LED light for a mixed reef setup. The tank is 24 x 18 x 20.

The only lights I have seen in person are an AI Sol Blue and a Vertex Illumina 260. Both looked great but colour and shimmer of the Illumina truly stood out (zero "disco", only shimmer). The only problem is the price tag. $1650 after 3 extra modules & controller.

I have researched this thing to death but need to see more lights in person before I decide on one.

Anyone in TO using any of the following lights willing to show a fellow reefer their tank or who can comment on how they like their light ?

Maxspect Razor
Sunbright F Series 
AI Vega (Colour) 
Radion / Radion Pro 
Orphek Nilus 

Any recommendations from users? 

Thanks,


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Bright Aquatucs Full Spectrum LEDs


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've got a tank at the same dimensions lit with LEDs. The Orphek looked best and provided the best coverage and now am using an older light that has been modified. Most of the lights listed have relatively poor spreads (regardless of the reviews on tanks of different dims).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The best LED on the market is ATI T5s HO if you want to see your corals and fish at normal colors. I am serious

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

What about a tunablue kessil pendant...350a i believe is 90w at full power. Reviews are good.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Have a look at our display tank, 125 g lit by a 36" lumina, no extra pads added, running 35% whites with corals growing like a weed,


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flavio,

I am just wondering where should I look? when you seen your display tank last time on your website 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

My display tank is my personal tank in store sig, its only 18 months old, all colonies except for 1 piece started as frags, i know your a t5 guy, but you can achieve great growth and color under l.e.d.
Website being redone in the new year,


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry, you said in the way, that I run on the website to look for the tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Ahh, i see, sorry sig but its not on my website,


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

sig said:


> The best LED on the market is ATI T5s HO if you want to see your corals and fish at normal colors. I am serious


Especially when they've got a 250w radium beside them !

LEDs are great, on one tank I've been running the same fixture for 5 years. Great growth, no better than what can be archived with T5's or MH though. It's all up to preference budget and perspective. Of the ones listed I liked the Orphek most.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Orphek Nilus.....*

I currently have 2 Orphek Nilus units running on my 48" x 24" x 24". I'm obviously biased...but I LOVE these lights. The spread on the 120 degree lenses are good; but I opted to remove the optics for even better spread and less penetration. I've gotten away with good spread and penetration running 2 units parallel above the aquarium. Some hard(er) core enthusiasts with deeper wallets may opt for running 3 perpendicular above the display. Remember: I'm mainly LPS but I do have some SPS and both seem to be doing well over the course of the 4+ months I've had the units. I haven't gotten around to measure PAR/PUR values - but I can say that for experimental purposes; the SPS frags that I've purposely put on the bed have grown nicely (barring my own ineptitude for SPS care). The rationale after all my research for these units is the same as most that have purchased them. High PAR values; good spread, and 'bang for buck' in terms of the length and width compared to other units that were on the market then. There are also UV and Red LEDs that make up the unit. There is one major flaw I have found; however - How STUPID is it in design where a simple power outage causes the reef keeper to have to MANUALLY reset the time?!? The on/off and sunrise/sunset values are kept in memory....but the timer has to be reset?!? Are you freakin' kidding me? A UPS back-up; problem solved. But why should I?....considering the price point. (Actually - I can't complain; but that's another story).

I have a friend currently running 2 Orphek PR156W units. He likes them but doesn't love them. The rationale - the lights are a little whiter than he prefers. The arrangement of white and blue could be a little "bluer". His SPS and LPS are very healthy for the time he has had it. A noticeable difference compared to his DIY units.

I do still like T5s and my buddy still likes MHs....however; we have grown to like (I LOVE) LEDs.....that being the admittingly....cheap SOBs we are ....the energy savings and heat are noticeable.

if you are interested in LEDs in general or specifically the Orphek product line....you should make the trip and see "Mr. Wilson" in Burlington. Call and ask for the days he will be in.....and pick a quieter day and pick his brain. If he can explain LEDs to a moron like me......he can explain it to anyone. 

You are MORE than welcome to drop by sometime to see my units in operation. I will be in Europe for a few weeks....after that....there shouldn't be any issues. Sig and Naoko have seen my operation and they seem to approve. Ok - Sig....We get it....you love T5s....lol. Hydrologist supports your view as well.

Incidentally....I'm tempted to upgrade (again - because I have a reefing problem) to the Atlantik units. Wider - extra row of LEDs and more programming toys/features.

Cheers.

P.S. - 1 unit should be fine for your footprint. You may also look at the custom single pendant LED units that The Coral Reef Shop has (same price range as the Orphek units) or the Chinese sourced alternative that is less expensive. Shawn or Mark will gladly walk you through the LED realm.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Flavio - he said "sorry"....perhaps not in context....TAKE it. Trust me. LOL 



sig said:


> sorry, you said in the way, that I run on the website to look for the tank


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I think Peacock(s) ordered some Kessils awhile back. I think he likes them. Perhaps the OP of this thread should PM.



darryl_v said:


> What about a tunablue kessil pendant...350a i believe is 90w at full power. Reviews are good.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I have to agree. Very nice. Also directed to the OP/Threadstarter "dubmaneh"....Flavio has on occasion come across great deals on Vertex new and used. I saw a couple of MINT units literally unused from one of his high end client's 180.....fire saled. Yes...these are few and far between; but it never hurts to ask or ask him to keep his eyes out. He's "good people".

Yes. GOOD GRIEF I'm LONG WINDED tonight.



advanced reef aquatics said:


> My display tank is my personal tank in store sig, its only 18 months old, all colonies except for 1 piece started as frags, i know your a t5 guy, but you can achieve great growth and color under l.e.d.


----------



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!

Kessils seem like an interesting option I will have to look into.

Mark, Shawn and I had a great chat about LEDs and they did have good things to say about the Orphek. The colour of their "workhorse" unit light looked great too but it was over an empty tank so I'll have to go back. Also, the form factor is a consideration as the tank is in my living room with no canopy. 

Flavio, looks like Ill be making a trip to Milton! 

Im sure all these lights are good but from what I've seen, the variables (optics, LED placement/mix) alter the output considerably. It all comes down to seeing the light in person and what appeals visually. Trouble is finding the fixtures to see them in person.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - I just received an e-mail from BRS regarding Vertex modules on sale for pre-order. You may want to look into that and discuss with Flavio as well. Cheers.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Iam an led guy but I gotta admit that sps looks better under t5. What are you planning to keep? Lps, zoa and palys? Then go LEDs. If your planning to keep lots sps and is a baller go t5 or mh or else just use LEDs with full spectrum .

P.s you can come over and check out My ai sol blues combo with my full spectrum bar


----------



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. 
Flavio has hooked me up with the Vertex.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent. I'm glad things worked out. Let us know (if you don't mind) what you ended up deciding on and how you like it after you and your system get used to it. Cheers.


----------

